# Auf in eine neue Welt - auf nach Nordend



## Pulli (12. November 2008)

Hiho,
will nur mal kurz von euch hören auf was man die ersten Sekunden so achten muss.
Sprich:  
Wie kommt man nach Nordend als 70er?
Geht ihr als 58er Todesritter gleich nach Höllenfeuerhalbinsel?
Mit welchen Skill bei Berufen startet der Todesritter?
Gehen Punkt 12 Uhr die Server online oder wie war das nochmal bei Burning Crusade?
Gibts sonst noch etwas wichtiges zu berücksichtigen?


----------



## Eratic (12. November 2008)

Pulli schrieb:


> Hiho,
> will nur mal kurz von euch hören auf was man die ersten Sekunden so achten muss.
> Sprich:
> Wie kommt man nach Nordend als 70er?




Hi,
über die Zeppelinlandeplätze bei Orgrimmar und Unterstadt. Und ich glaub 'n Kutter fährt von Südwind aus!


----------



## Dalmus (12. November 2008)

Eratic schrieb:


> Hi,
> über die Zeppelinlandeplätze bei Orgrimmar und Unterstadt. Und ich glaub 'n Kutter fährt von Südwind aus!


Ach du Schande...
Dann muß ich erst von Kupferdorf bis Südwind laufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scnr


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. November 2008)

Eratic schrieb:


> Hi,
> über die Zeppelinlandeplätze bei Orgrimmar und Unterstadt. Und ich glaub 'n Kutter fährt von Südwind aus!



- mit dem Schiff von Menethil in den heulenden Fjord (Valgarde)
- mit dem Schiff von Sturmwind in die boreanische Tundra (Valiance keep)

- mit dem Zep von Orgrimma in die boreanische Tundra (Kriegshymnenfeste)
- mit dem Zep von Undercity in den heulenden Fjord (Vengeance landing)

(sorry weiss meistens die deutschen Namen noch nicht)

woran solltest du denken?

- Alle Berufe die dir wichtig sind auf max
- Ausreichend Platz im Inventory und im Questlog haben


----------



## nalcarya (12. November 2008)

Pulli schrieb:


> Mit welchen Skill bei Berufen startet der Todesritter?


Er hat nur Erste Hilfe auf dem Maxskill für Stufe 55, sonst keine Berufe. Die muss man, wenn man ihm welche geben will, selbst von 1 hochskillen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. November 2008)

Pulli schrieb:


> Hiho,
> will nur mal kurz von euch hören auf was man die ersten Sekunden so achten muss.
> Sprich:
> 1. Wie kommt man nach Nordend als 70er?
> ...



1. Natürlich per Schiff oder Zeppelin
2. Ja wo den sonst hin?
3. Todesritter haben keine Berufe am Anfang (Stickys ftw)
4. Ja ,richtig.
5.Hab Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

danke ohrensammler wust ich jetzt nicht mhm ich glaube ich nehme das schiff von menithil da ich denke die meisten werden eh von sw nach norden fahren und dan das og auch zur tundra geht sollte da auch mehr los sein


----------

